# Lockbox Secrets



## findfrank

Does anyone know if there is a code that will open a lockbox if you don't know the code. Is there a backdoor secret code or a way to do it ??


----------



## mjb734

Did you try BFH?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

BFH is the best solution.


----------



## findfrank

How about 4-digit lockboxes?


----------



## mjb734

findfrank said:


> How about 4-digit lockboxes?


Still BFH


----------



## BPWY

BFH will "fix" a lot of issues.


----------



## Wannabe

OK for us Newbies....what does BFH stand for? :whistling2:


----------



## BRADSConst

Wannabe said:


> OK for us Newbies....what does BFH stand for? :whistling2:


You're joking right? :lol:


----------



## Freddie

Wannabe said:


> OK for us Newbies....what does BFH stand for? :whistling2:


Big F-ing Hammer


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> BFH will "fix" a lot of issues.


Barrack f--cking Hussein


----------



## PPC

I would tell you guys how to do it but then all my lockboxes would mysteriously disappear from all our properties. We don't want that to happen! 

By the way, the BFH will not work if the lockbox is on the doorknob, unless you do major damage to everything else.


----------



## thanohano44

PPC said:


> I would tell you guys how to do it but then all my lockboxes would mysteriously disappear from all our properties. We don't want that to happen!
> 
> By the way, the BFH will not work if the lockbox is on the doorknob, unless you do major damage to everything else.


Did you learn this in some Kujarati village in India?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

PPC said:


> I would tell you guys how to do it but then all my lockboxes would mysteriously disappear from all our properties. We don't want that to happen!
> 
> By the way, the BFH will not work if the lockbox is on the doorknob, unless you do major damage to everything else.


I can remove the lockbox from the door knob and open it without damaging the door knob. The lockbox on the other hand that can go either way.


----------



## BPWY

BRADSConst said:


> You're joking right? :lol:





He wasn't, I texted him the answer.


----------



## BRADSConst

BPWY said:


> He wasn't, I texted him the answer.


I thought for sure he was joking......Otherwise I would have sent it to him as well.......


----------



## nurumkin

*re*

You could go through every code to see if you can correctly guess it, with the price of lockboxes its almost worth it. My wife tried it for a while while watching tv and had mild success (if you crack a couple an hour its worth your time) but eventually lost interest.


----------



## BPWY

I used to have nearly a full page of codes I've run across over the years.


----------



## mtmtnman

Doberman Properties said:


> I can remove the lockbox from the door knob and open it without damaging the door knob. The lockbox on the other hand that can go either way.



There DAMNED easy to get off the knobs unless there Nu-Sets............


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> I used to have nearly a full page of codes I've run across over the years.


Problem is now they are using the last 4 of the loan #. Not many common codes these days. I probably have 30-40 that i cannot open. They will be scrapped when i get a chance...........


----------



## Wannabe

OK I can honestly say..... I didn't know 

With all these initials going on...... jeez I'm a ******* 

MCS, PPO, PPC, AMN, AMS, FAS, LPS, SUX, SGP, PPI, and a 1000X more.


----------



## findfrank

*Thank you I tried it and it worked*

Got any suggestions for 4 digit numerical


----------



## Splinterpicker

Wannabe said:


> OK for us Newbies....what does BFH stand for? :whistling2:


Come ON this made my day. I think you need my newest tool I am trying to create. It fixes DUH


----------



## Splinterpicker

PPC said:


> I would tell you guys how to do it but then all my lockboxes would mysteriously disappear from all our properties. We don't want that to happen!
> 
> By the way, the BFH will not work if the lockbox is on the doorknob, unless you do major damage to everything else.


BFPW ( big freaking pie wrench) and some fix all works on hte knob


----------



## Craigslist Hack

findfrank said:


> Got any suggestions for 4 digit numerical



Client ID codes and last 4 digits of Loan number is where i would start.

In all the time I have been doing this I have never opened a lock box.

I don't get it! There isn't a house I can't get into without a key.


----------



## Cleanupman

Cut the rubber off the damn things and put them in the scrap bin...
We got a metal recycleing placet to bring a 44 yard dumpster to out office...locks and boxes...Can't wait to see how much this sucker will weigh when full!!!!


----------



## mtmtnman

Cleanupman said:


> Cut the rubber off the damn things and put them in the scrap bin...
> We got a metal recycleing placet to bring a 44 yard dumpster to out office...locks and boxes...Can't wait to see how much this sucker will weigh when full!!!!



Heck i rekey all quicksets and use em again! What's better? $4.50 for a new on or 5 minutes and $0.00 to rekey in the garage on a rainy day??


----------



## STARBABY

Cleanupman said:


> Cut the rubber off the damn things and put them in the scrap bin...
> We got a metal recycleing placet to bring a 44 yard dumpster to out office...locks and boxes...Can't wait to see how much this sucker will weigh when full!!!!


 
I scrap old locks too. keep in trash cans and when loading metal for scrap yard I`ll dump into old fridge or freezer.


----------



## hammerhead

I have about 20 5 gallon bucket full of old locks an hardware. Easy free money


----------



## GTX63

Doberman Properties said:


> Client ID codes and last 4 digits of Loan number is where i would start.
> 
> In all the time I have been doing this I have never opened a lock box.
> 
> I don't get it! There isn't a house I can't get into without a key.


We have one knucklehead realtor who refuses to get into the 21st century. Uses the old spin dial 3 letter lockboxes instead of what he is supposed to use and puts the original homeowner keys inside. If you don't know his code, you have to call his voice mail or go by his office. He has been doing this for years but that is for another thread.


----------



## thanohano44

GTX63 said:


> We have one knucklehead realtor who refuses to get into the 21st century. Uses the old spin dial 3 letter lockboxes instead of what he is supposed to use and puts the original homeowner keys inside. If you don't know his code, you have to call his voice mail or go by his office. He has been doing this for years but that is for another thread.


We have a realtor like that in Utah. This guy won't even put a lock box on the door or change his Fannie Mae locks. It's frustrating. I called him once to ask frontage lock box code. He said he had none. He said go around the back near the cellar door and stick your hand through the window and open the door.


----------



## GTX63

Which means they are failing all of their QCs and yet they continue to get listings. Oy.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> We have a realtor like that in Utah. This guy won't even put a lock box on the door or change his Fannie Mae locks. It's frustrating. I called him once to ask frontage lock box code. He said he had none. He said go around the back near the cellar door and stick your hand through the window and open the door.



The Fannie QC, (not the NVMS or MCS QC) The one that is emploted by Fannie is not doing their job. Realtors CAN AND WILL loose their listing ability if they don't follow protocol but the QC needs to step up..........


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> The Fannie QC, (not the NVMS or MCS QC) The one that is emploted by Fannie is not doing their job. Realtors CAN AND WILL loose their listing ability if they don't follow protocol but the QC needs to step up..........


This is in the Uinta basin in UT. Roosevelt, Vernal etc


----------



## zipper

There is a video on Youtube, there is a flat spot on the dial and that is the letter or # the code is set to, its hard to see, check it out it night work.


----------



## zipper

*Here is the link.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c_XEmjGDRM&feature=related


----------



## zipper

It may not work on a lockbox because you can change the combination, but it is worth atry.


----------



## PropPresPro

zipper said:


> It may not work on a lockbox because you can change the combination, but it is worth atry.


I fear it would take years of use to wear the dials in that fashion. Probably not going to work on a lockbox code that might get used a dozen times or so.


----------

